# Puppy needs to gain weight



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

We've had Jonah for 10 days now and I had him at the vet yesterday after a worrying day the day before (no issue, he didn't like the air conditioner and has a flea allergy). 

The vet said he's thin. Not too much to worry about. She said small dogs like Jonah (CKCSxMiniature poodle) are often picky eaters. 
Initially I was offering him some of his dinner by hand. He has started to eat now but he's still under weight.

Right now I am feeding him Purina Pro Plan Puppy (I think, I threw the bag out) morning and lunch, and at night he likes the Natures Gift canned food (was on 4 Legs chicken balls but won't eat more than 4 or so).

My question/concern is, how do I get him to gain some more weight?
He is 10.5 weeks old and weighs 3kg. He is a picky eater. He loves sausages and chicken which I have given him a little of in order to help him gain weight and we had some left over from a BBQ. I'm not big on feeding leftovers, but want him to bulk up a bit.

Any ideas or advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

You could try switching to a higher calorie kibble. Check the kcal/cup on the bag.

Or google "Satin Balls", the first one is a recipe to make them. The are great for putting on weight..

http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs.html


> 5 pounds ground meat
> 5 cups Total whole grain cereal
> 5 cups oats (slow cooking type)
> 2½ cups raw wheat germ
> ...


Also, don't be too afraid to give him left over bits of meat. If it's not drenched in salt or sauce of some sort (and avoid onions), left overs can be a great way to spice up your dogs diet and add a few calories to it too. Whenever we have good left overs I cut them up and mix them in with the girls kibble in the morning.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

If the dog isn't starving to death, I would recommend that the weight gain happen slowly. You want to build muscle, not fat. Also, too many calories for a puppy can lead to fast growth and joint/bone issues down the road. Just switch to a food with more calories or feed more of what you're already feeding. Supplementing with healthy table scraps is fine, too, but try to put them in the bowl instead of feeding straight from the table.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I would switch to a higher calorie food like one of Canine Caviar's puppy formulas.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

While you may need to go to a higher calorie food, I would first offer more of what you are feeding. Most healthy dogs will eat all they need of whatever food. In some cases that leaves them a little on the thin side. It is even Ok if the ribs show a little. 

If you can't manage improving his body condition with the food you are on, a higher calorie food that is a balanced diet is much better than satin ball junk food. The less a dog eats, the more important that it is for what it eats to be a complete and balanced diet, not some high fat concoction.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess the main problem is that he doesn't eat much at all. I just fed him and he had a couple of mouthfulls of dry food and then walked off. 

At 10.5 weeks (11weeks tomorrow) can he eat chicken necks? Will that add some weight? He'll gobble up sausage, but I don't always have thosei n the house and can't stand the smell of them cooking unless they are on a BBQ outside. 

He even turned up his nose at the Nature's Gift last night, which is really not like him as he loved it for a few days. 

I would love to have him on a stable diet, but one day he'll eat something and the next he won't!

I'm in Australia too, so some of th foods you guys have over there are not available here. I did find Royal Canin here ($130 a bag), and Eagle Pack ($118 a bag)...is this the regular price some of you are paying? I know things seem more expensive over here but I nearly had a heart attack! Plus I don't want to spend that money on something he won't eat!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

You may be worrying to much about this. It doesn't hurt for a puppy to be in the thin side. If he walks away from his food, take it up in 15 minutes and wait for the next meal. Much better to leave him be thin than let him learn he can hold out for richer food.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Have you tried frozen biljac--that will help bulk up your pup and put on the pounds. But mix a little with your current food. I wouldn't give it exclusively. My breeder used this mixed in with a high end kibble for her pups. Good luck!


----------



## JeffTilt (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the key here is what you said your vet said which is: "The vet said he's thin. Not too much to worry about."- so don't worry about it. I have a 3 year old Caviler King Charles Spaniel who, at 10 pounds, is small and svelte but has always been very healthy and active. As long as it is not extreme in either direction, weight isn't the biggest thing to be concerned about.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll be weaning him off Purina and onto Eukanuba as of tomorrow.

I have him on ground beef mixed with rice, carrot, potato and egg for dinner now too. He loves it and doesn't look like he'll turn his nose up at it. In fact, while eating it he won't even notice distractions around him which makes me feel better. This is what my Mum's dogs have been fed on, although they have ground roo instead of beef. 

It's only been two days but I can mix some kibble into it if I need to as well. 

I was going to move him onto this eventually anyway, and after he turned his nose up at the Nature's Gift - the only thing he would consistently eat - I decided to try it to ensure he ate something. It's not raw, but I can serve it raw if need be.


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

give him more carbs and fiber, cut down the protein content, and give some products available in market such as pedigree and few more food items.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I suggest doing more reading. This information isn't for a puppy but is better than feeding just meat/veggies/grain. Take that egg shell, dry it so it grinds into a powder and add 1/2 tsp per pound of meat fed. More is not better. Dogs are carnivores and need far more calcium than humans from the bones in their natural food. I doubt a couple days of not enough calcium would be an issue, this is vital if your pup decides kibble is inedible though.
http://www.dogaware.com/


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Kathy, where did you find that?. No dog needs more than 1.5% calcium. More than that is enough to destroy the joints of a large breed puppy. Adults can excrete any excess, and Jonah and other small breeds may not have the problems.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Eukanuba is not a step up from Pro Plan.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you are cooking for the dog you must add calcium. Meat, fruit, vegetables, grains and even dairy don't provide enough calcium for dogs. Add calcium to home cooked food if the pup has decided kibble is nasty icky stuff not worthy of him.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/poultry-products/701/1?quantity=12.0
Okay just take the meat and add calcium to that. One ounce of that chicken breast is 28 grams-21 grams of water. 7x16 ounces per pound=112 dry weight grams in one pound of chicken. Add the 900 mg or .9 grams of calcium in 1/2 tsp powdered eggshell and it comes to .8% calcium added. [.9/112=.00803]. Right?

Agree, too much calcium isn't good for dogs.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

I caved and bought some Royal Canin this morning. He seems to like that and will pick it out from amongst the Purina.

I've noticed since starting on the beef mince (PETZ brand) and rice etc. that his poo has been a reddish colour. It's brown and then reddish/orange too in other places. I have been concerned about this but I think it's the meat because i noticed that in the mince there are these red bits that stay rather chunky and don't dissolve down into smaller bits...if that makes sense. The rest of the mince goes brown and then these red bits look uncooked but I sliced through one and it was definitely cooked.

He has picked up his energy levels in the two days since he started on the beef. The way he wolfed down the RC at lunch today was heartening too. If he likes that I can do away with the beef/rice altogether or at least lessen it and mix it with the RC as a treat or something. 

I feel quite lost with all the diet stuff. I have tried to learn what I could but I've found it confusing because everyone has their own opinions.

I'm hoping that his like of the RC will continue, he has more interest in it than the 
Purina that's for sure anyway.

If he will eat the RC, do I add the calcium to his meat/rice too? Is it ok to feed him RC and meat/rice or do I need to stop that?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would go ahead and put the calcium into the homecooked food just as I suggested, no more. Then you can feed either or both foods as he adjusts. If you know he will eat mostly RC then you don't need the calcium. Lots of people 'top' [really mix in] kibbles with fresh or canned foods to make the kibble tastier and those small amounts do not need to be a balanced diet.

Different foods create different poops. Is this a pet fresh food or human grade stuff? Are there veggies in it? Unless they are small and mushy when fed they won't be well digested.

Glad he is eating better for you.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

The mince is pet grade mince. I buy it from the butcher (but can buy it in pet stores if they stock it). 1kg for around $5.50. I boiled up half a kilo and then 3/4 cup of rice (approx), half a potato, carrot and an egg thrown in and then boiled it all up.

After that I mixed it through the meat. Last night I mixed through the RC as well and he still loved it.

At his breakfast this morning without issue too. Didn't leave half of it etc like he normally does. The RC seems to be a bit of a winner right now. Only day 2 so we'll have to keep an eye on it.

Eventually I want him off the Purina etc, and on 1/4 cup in the morning, 1/8 cup at lunch and 1/8 mixed through meat/rice at dinner.

That way he's getting full recommended amount of RC kibble. I can also lessen the amount of meat/rice he's eating too when he's up to the right amount of kibble.


----------

